

Crytek staff not getting paid, leave en masse - captaincrowbar
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/07/report-crytek-uk-staff-not-getting-paid-leave-studio-en-masse/

======
neurobro
That's surprising. I would have thought they were rolling in cash and building
a solid franchise, considering I had actually heard of Crytek/Crysis and don't
follow the game industry at all. How does a company just keep chugging along
like nothing is wrong until one day they can't make payroll?

------
pizza
That's pretty fucking serious. Any other confirmations? What happens next?

